# Globug help.



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

I'm tying some egg flies today when I came to the realization that I don't know how big to make the egg in relation to the hook. Any rule of thumb? I've been tying them mostly on #8 nymph(2457) hooks. Thanks


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Hmm Doe girl... heres is a pic for ya! I hope it helps!


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

Hey Tom, Long time no see.
I thought that you were a barbless guy.... I am sure that you will press that little thing down before throwing it to the fishies.
Laszlo


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

Thanks, Steelheader 007, looks like I'm on the right track. My eggs look like the one in your pic.


----------



## Utard (Dec 10, 2006)

I'm no egg-spert  on them, but is a size 8 a little on the large side for eggs? I've been tying most of mine on either a 14 or 16. You eggsperienced steelheaders out there....what do you think?


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Holy smokes #8.. no no #12-#16, and yes I smash the barbs with my craftsman pliers before I throw them...


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

steelheader007 said:


> Holy smokes #8.. no no #12-#16, and yes I smash the barbs with my craftsman pliers before I throw them...


So your saying my eggs are a little on big side ? Thought they looked a little large. Oh well, I guess those were "practice eggs".


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Yea the last thing you want are big eggs .. lol..


----------



## Utard (Dec 10, 2006)

Not sure about the size of eggs, but I do know you're not supposed to put them all in one basket


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

I think, gin clear: tiny eggs
somewhat murky: larger eggs


----------



## MSmith2004 (Sep 12, 2006)

Any general tips for tying eggs with glow yarn? I cannot seem to get them to come out round...just like a semi-circle. Also, any optimal colors?


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

MSmith, check this out maybe it will help you out! He is using Mcfly foam but I'm sure regular globug yarn works the same way.
Hope it helps.
http://www.theanglersnet.com/Fly-Tying-Videos/play_video.asp?section=6&VID=119


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

MSmith2004 said:


> Any general tips for tying eggs with glow yarn? I cannot seem to get them to come out round...just like a semi-circle. Also, any optimal colors?


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

MSmith2004 said:


> Any general tips for tying eggs with glow yarn? I cannot seem to get them to come out round...just like a semi-circle. Also, any optimal colors?


Go purchase a pair of curved scissors!


----------



## silverbullet (Apr 14, 2004)

tom.....who makes those boxes? I like the way they keep the boxes neat.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

silverbullet said:


> tom.....who makes those boxes? I like the way they keep the boxes neat.


Fox Box, or Bug Luggage!


----------

